# TDW re enter password



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone else having this problem. For the past month or so, whenever I log in and check with TDW easyweb, then try to click on webroker, their system kicks me out, and I have to re log in, it normally seems to let me in on the second try. But not always.

TDW has told me it is a glich on their end. and they are working to resolve it. But a month plus later it is still happening. I find it quite annoying. 

Anyone else affected by this?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes! It's really annoying.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen this too. Very annoying. Thankfully it lets me in on the second try.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been getting that also, but only when I log out of one account, let it sit for a few minutes while I do something else, then try to log into another account. Didn't happen today though.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope ... never had this problem.

Though I started with a TD Bank account a few years before the TDW account was opened.

I'll keep my eye open for this but the only problem I've had was not being allowed into either account (i.e. some sort of login issue across the board). In that case, I phoned in my trade, commented that I couldn't login through the web so the phone rep updated the commission to be the cheaper web rate.


Cheers


----------

